# Honey, Why are those bags of corn making a noise?



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Had six bags of corn from last season that I have been saving until about the middle of August, but when the wife asked "why are the bags of corn making noise?" I made a quick inspection to find about four weevils for every kernal of corn. (thats about forty million per fifty pound bag) I guess I will start feeding a little early this year - hopefully all the extra weevil protein will help antler growth. If youve been storin any corn, you might better send the wife out to listen to it - just in case!


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup, weevils devoured some extra corn I was saving last year. Thus I kept the feeders going after the season eneded until I ran out of corn.

Scoots


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

If you are going to store any corn put so DE into the bag... Go to a feed store and ask for DE (Diatomaceous Earth), should help with weevil control... Also good for flea control, and worming animals...


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I store all of my corn safely on the ground in blackwater...


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

if you had it sitting in the garage.....you better check your pantry. They will be in the dry goods more than likely......macaroni....noodles.....cornmeal...etc


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

mmmmm good, extra protein!!


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

Just had the same problem with 2 bags I have in the garage. The almost empty bag was feeding roaches and the unopened bag was feeding weevils. Double-bagged them and put em outside for now.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a place to put all that bad corn if ya'll don't want to deal with it.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

DE - food grade DE is your best best when storing.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

outlaw said:


> Just had the same problem with 2 bags I have in the garage. The almost empty bag was feeding roaches and the unopened bag was feeding weevils. Double-bagged them and put em outside for now.


The original bags do not stop them.
If you look real close, you will find tiny pin holes in the bag.
Sealed or not, they go right thru the bag(s).
I would not be surprised if they were in the bag from the supplier, on purpose.
Putting the unopened brand new bags in a rubbermaid container does not stop them either.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I had this happen a few years ago in our old house. I had a rubbermaid tub on the ground in the pantry full of corn for the yard deer. Dagum weevils got to it and everything else. Had to throw out everything in the pantry that wasnt in a can!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

I finally found some good clean corn and sho' nuff them damn weevils showed up. Hopefully they are baking in that black feeder drum, in this heat. Fortunately, our piggies don't mind. I think a hog would eat its own ass if it could bend around that far.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Better Weevils than Rats I suppose... I was hoping that I could rent out my two Rat Terriers for some rodent control!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you get a couple of free weevils in every bag.... not a problem till nightime temps reach high 70's then I guess it turns 'em on cause it's a weevil orgy in there right now! I checked that corn a month ago and didn't see a thing, now a month later they have exploded!!


----------

